# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  El puente del tren de Vegadeo agrava las riadas de la villa, advierte la Confederación

## JMTrigos

Articulo de La Nueva España 20-11-2013.
http://www.lne.es/occidente/2013/11/...s/1502243.html




> *El organismo considera que el deficiente saneamiento genera problemas y calcula que en cuatro meses comunicará las medidas para evitar inundaciones*
> 
> Vegadeo, T. CASCUDO
> 
>  "Somos capaces de diagnosticar con rigor la enfermedad que tiene Vegadeo y en tres o cuatro meses tendremos listo el tratamiento", dijo ayer el presidente de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Cantábrico (CHC), Ramón Maqueda, en la presentación del primer estudio integral -el segundo de este tipo que se elabora en Asturias tras el de Arriondas- que analiza en detalle los problemas de inundaciones que padece periódicamente la localidad. Maqueda indicó que los principales puntos negros de la localidad, además de los ríos Suarón y Monjardín, son el saneamiento de la localidad y el puente de Renfe que atraviesa los cauces fluviales impidiendo su correcto desagüe.
> 
> El puente de Renfe, una infraestructura que hasta ahora no se había vinculado directamente al efecto de las crecidas en la localidad, produce, según los técnicos de la Confederación, una "sobreelevación del río" que puede oscilar entre el medio metro y los sesenta centímetros. En este caso la solución podría venir de la mano de la eliminación de algunos de los pilares que obstaculizan la salida del agua en dirección al mar, aunque la CHC se reserva las soluciones para un segundo informe que se presentará en unos cuatro meses. En dicho documento, los técnicos aportarán las soluciones para la localidad. No obstante, la ejecución de las obras pertinentes no tiene de momento fecha ya que, precisó Maqueda, requiere estudiar a fondo el asunto junto al resto de administraciones implicadas.
> 
> Pero el diagnóstico de las inundaciones de la villa no sólo señala al puente como único culpable, sino que también hace hincapié en el saneamiento de la villa. En este sentido la regidora veigueña, Begoña Calleja, que calificó el trabajo de la CHC como paso importante para Vegadeo, explicó que en materia de saneamiento son dos los problemas: "Por un lado el que está hecho no se hizo bien y está deteriorado y por otro lado, tenemos una parte de Vegadeo sin saneamiento. Es algo que llevamos tiempo reclamando".
> ...

----------

jlois (20-nov-2013)

----------

